# DUBAI vs Qatar



## nyanda

If you had to decide where to work, which place would you choose? What would be the pros and cons? What do people love and dislike about both places? or one if you only have experience in one.


----------



## Jynxgirl

The one that pays more....


----------



## Ben_130

When I started my job search over a year ago now, Dubai was my destination of choice. However, I never came across one opportunity in Dubai! A few in Abu Dhabi, one which fell through. I am moving to Qatar next month after finally getting a job. Have only ever passed through the airport so don't really know what to expect! I know it is a lot quieter than Dubai, maybe more like Bahrain which I did like on a number of visits. 
I believe the salaries are generally higher in Qatar. Mine is a fair bit higher than what I was offered for a job in Abu Dhabi which fell through.


----------



## nyanda

Jynxgirl said:


> The one that pays more....


THe one is Dubai pays more but the housing allowance is included in the salary. The one in Qatar pays less but the housing is paid for although I don't know where it is.


----------



## nyanda

Ben_130 said:


> When I started my job search over a year ago now, Dubai was my destination of choice. However, I never came across one opportunity in Dubai! A few in Abu Dhabi, one which fell through. I am moving to Qatar next month after finally getting a job. Have only ever passed through the airport so don't really know what to expect! I know it is a lot quieter than Dubai, maybe more like Bahrain which I did like on a number of visits.
> I believe the salaries are generally higher in Qatar. Mine is a fair bit higher than what I was offered for a job in Abu Dhabi which fell through.


I am struggling with the fact that the package in Qatar seems to look like I would only have to pay to entertain myself. I am concerned with how people on this site talk about the cost of living in Dubai. Also, no one seems to really talk about Qatar. I don't want to feel like I am in prison there.


----------



## Tropicana

From what i have heard, Qatar isnt really cheaper than Dubai, gas is maybe a bit cheaper but nothing else.
And yes,there is much less to do than in Dubai


----------



## monky

Qatar. More expensive. Locals very rude and drive even worse than here. Nothing to do. No beaches. Nightlife is very limited. Very small. Even difficult to get a taxi. I just came back to dxb from qatar and couldnt wait to get out.


----------



## nyanda

monky said:


> Qatar. More expensive. Locals very rude and drive even worse than here. Nothing to do. No beaches. Nightlife is very limited. Very small. Even difficult to get a taxi. I just came back to dxb from qatar and couldnt wait to get out.


I'm just trying to figure out Dubai. When I read what people say, it seems as though no salary package is good and that you can't live on about $70.000US a year. I'm confused because others will say that they can save. I'm not trying to live excessively.


----------



## Jynxgirl

If you are not into the lifestyle draw, then you will probly save more being in qatar. It is quieter. A coworker who used to live in qatar, who came here last August, says groceries and going out to chain restaurants is about the same but there is less partying there amongst the coworkers. Where here, if 'we' go out with the people at work, is a given to spend 600+dirh for a night out, and 1000+ for a crazy night out easiliy  She never did that in three years there so her budget here is completely shot and feeling quite down now being here trying to save like she did there, as it means not going out with everyone. It is though, what friends you get here in Dubai. I dont hang with any of my coworkers and tend to not have many western friends who are on the non stop vegas vacation. If you dont try to run with the wanna be ballas, then you wont live like a wanna be balla.


----------



## nyanda

Jynxgirl said:


> If you are not into the lifestyle draw, then you will probly save more being in qatar. It is quieter. A coworker who used to live in qatar, who came here last August, says groceries and going out to chain restaurants is about the same but there is less partying there amongst the coworkers. Where here, if 'we' go out with the people at work, is a given to spend 600+dirh for a night out, and 1000+ for a crazy night out easiliy  She never did that in three years there so her budget here is completely shot and feeling quite down now being here trying to save like she did there, as it means not going out with everyone. It is though, what friends you get here in Dubai. I dont hang with any of my coworkers and tend to not have many western friends who are on the non stop vegas vacation. If you dont try to run with the wanna be ballas, then you wont live like a wanna be balla.


Thank you for your honesty. When you say a night out, what do you mean and what age group are you talking? Clubs? Drinking?


----------



## MElady

Qatar has higher housing costs. Doha is OK, if you're not living in Dubai chances are better bc you won't compare the two! Small city, lots of shops, retail, hotels, spas, bars, parties for a low key city. Totally different than Dubai, to me now it's sleepytown but great to get out of Dubai for a day or two and really unwind and rest depends what you want. If salary is higher, I'd check it out!


----------



## pamela0810

If you have a family with little kids and your idea of a great weekend does not involve bars and nightclubs, then Doha is most likely the place for you.

If you're a single guy, like going to a different bar or nightclub every Thursday night, enjoy champagne brunches and living like a celebrity, then pick Dubai. This is of course the steretypical version of an average Dubai expat. 

There are plenty of us who live a very normal lifestyle and do not splurge in Dubai. You could fit into that category and if you do, then Dubai and Doha will be about the same and I would suggest you go with Jynxy's first post on this thread of picking whichever place pays higher.


----------



## jarvo

Doha will be like Dubai in 10 years time, but for now, it's a work in progress


----------



## Enzoo

nyanda said:


> If you had to decide where to work, which place would you choose? What would be the pros and cons? What do people love and dislike about both places? or one if you only have experience in one.



the best place to work is the country thas offers the best salary package and no tax imposed on salary . im here in Dubai and i was also in Qatar 10 years before, all i can say is Dubai is better than Qatar in my own experience. here you have lots of options.


----------



## Hunnybunny

Enzoo said:


> the best place to work is the country thas offers the best salary package and no tax imposed on salary . im here in Dubai and i was also in Qatar 10 years before, all i can say is Dubai is better than Qatar in my own experience. here you have lots of options.


I was in exactly the same position. I was offered a job in Doha and Dubai. The salary in Qatar was better but I had to think about myself as a young single female and the chances of making friends my own age (not nessecarily my own age but who aren't married with kids and therefore busy on the weekends). A friend of mine who is out there had that problem. Dubai just seemed a better fit in that there is a younger crowd out there and a better mix of singles and marrieds. Also my friend is joining me there. Im sticking by my decision for now but I wouldn t rule out Qatar in the future though!


----------



## Hunnybunny

pamela0810 said:


> If you have a family with little kids and your idea of a great weekend does not involve bars and nightclubs, then Doha is most likely the place for you.
> 
> If you're a single guy, like going to a different bar or nightclub every Thursday night, enjoy champagne brunches and living like a celebrity, then pick Dubai. This is of course the steretypical version of an average Dubai expat.
> 
> There are plenty of us who live a very normal lifestyle and do not splurge in Dubai. You could fit into that category and if you do, then Dubai and Doha will be about the same and I would suggest you go with Jynxy's first post on this thread of picking whichever place pays higher.


I agree I don't go mad for going out but I do like a drink and love the beach scene (at the weekends). I also do like the quiet life at times. I reckon I can hopefully achieve that where I am going in that I am staying out in a Dubai suburb but only a taxi away from all the fun.


----------



## Tropicana

pamela0810 said:


> If you have a family with little kids and your idea of a great weekend does not involve bars and nightclubs, then Doha is most likely the place for you.
> 
> If you're a single guy, like going to a different bar or nightclub every Thursday night, enjoy champagne brunches and living like a celebrity, then pick Dubai. This is of course the steretypical version of an average Dubai expat.
> 
> There are plenty of us who live a very normal lifestyle and do not splurge in Dubai. You could fit into that category and if you do, then Dubai and Doha will be about the same and I would suggest you go with Jynxy's first post on this thread of picking whichever place pays higher.


I cant agree with this:

Doha is behind Dubai in many many ways, and there are many good aspects to life in Dubai apart from bars and nightclibs

Dubai's infrastructure is better as is the driving, believe it or not

In Doha driving is horrible, the fines are 5x times fines here, but "some" people get away with a lot so there are actually many bad accidents there for a country so less populated

Dubai has better parks, better beaches and better malls.
Dubai has many more places to eat out at 
Dubai has a number interesting places within 3 hrs driving..


----------

